# Kubota L3130 Recommendations



## Polkyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Kubota L3130 4WD (shuttle shift) tractor and have been using it for about five years clearing snow with a manual, rear scraper blade (pushing backwards).

Every year I swear I'm going to change up to something that is hydraulic to make changes in angle, pitch, etc. vice having to constantly getting off the tractor to adjust everything. I think I might also consider getting a plow for the front to eliminate the constant neck strain of looking backwards for hours and hours on end. In either case, I would like a blade that is snow plow tall or at least taller than the average scraper blade to prevent the snow from rolling over the top.

I live in the Shenandoah Valley of VA so we get normally small amounts of snow but the occasional big dump as we did recently. I plow a couple of miles worth of private roads and drive ways.

Looking for suggestions, pros, cons of my options and specifically brand and model numbers for my application. I am finding LOTS of info for truck plows but very limited for tractors.

Thanks in advance for any advise. New to the forum and it seems very well managed.

Paul in VA


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

back blading is good if you have short runs . i'd look into some type of blade for the front either fab one up from a old used snow plow or buy something for your tractor or you can but and loader attachment with skid steer style quick hitch and get blade that way too. blower's are nice when the snow is not heavy and wet . another thing about smaller blower's are they slow and your still going to have same pain in the neck looking back wards. IMO another over looked item is a cab is planning on being out in strom for few hours its nice to be warm and dry .


----------



## Polkyman (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike psd
Thanks for the reply. I think we're in agreement that pushing backwards really isn't ideal for long hours of work. I would however consider a rear model again if it had the features I was looking for as this would shorten my work time and I could leave my bucket on the front which is helpful when I am asked to help for other purposes.

I think the front mounted equipment is better though so I sway in that direction.

In regards to a cab, I have pretty much decided to put a curtis Cab on my tractor and add the heater that runs off of the coolant. Probably get the soft sided version unless someone tells me why that's a mistake.

Still looking for suggestions as to specific equipment recommendations from anyone out there.
Thanks a bunch. Paul in VA


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a JD 4300 with loader........
Put a standard BobCat type qwik hitch on the front replacing the stock JD type system.....
Modified a Farm & Barn cheepo 3 point backblade to go on the front with hyd. swing....

Bought a very nice heavy duty Woods backblade for the rear....
Could side shift the rear blade to kick the front blade windrow over even further.....
You can plow forward, making a pretty wide swath......
And put the bucket back on in a minute if needed....

Never really had much use for it after I made all this stuff, more of a fun to make thing...
I have since sold the blades. But the system did work fine.

If...... I were do it over, I would get a used truck plow and put a BobCat plate on it.
I had the back blade... so I used that. Way too much work.


----------



## Polkyman (Dec 22, 2009)

Makes a lot of sense. Probably the best compromise between the "perfect" setup and the ultimate cost considerations. I'll seriously explore this option.
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Does your Kubota L3130 4WD have a loader? if so does it have the quick attach bucket ? Front blade an absolute yes!


----------



## Polkyman (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes it does have a loader but I don't have the quick disconnect bucket. I am adding that feature very shortly though. Penny wise, dollar foolish when I bought the tractor without the right options. Didn't know then what I know now.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Polkyman;931913 said:


> Yes it does have a loader but I don't have the quick disconnect bucket. I am adding that feature very shortly though. Penny wise, dollar foolish when I bought the tractor without the right options. Didn't know then what I know now.


It's an excellent option to have! I can switch out attachments in under 1 minute. I also had the xtra hydraulic option plumbed down the loader to just above the bucket so I can run a plow, post hole digger, trencher, etc. I now have 2 pair of hydraulic remotes up front so I can run a v plow also. Wish I had got the air ride seat? $800 and the 3rd rear hyd remote $1,200 Other than that all 85 hp turbo is gooood !!!


----------

